# World Vape Day



## Hooked (30/5/22)

Happy World Vape Day everyone! Vape up a Storm!!!












There Are Now an Estimated 82 Million Vapers Worldwide


The global total in 2021 was up 20 percent on the previous year, according to a new briefing paper. But far more people still smoke.




filtermag.org

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Vaping Saved My Life (30/5/22)

VSML will be live at 16:00 on #sCOPe Livestream #WVD22 https://t.co/pPgDJDkEro & #WNTD22 https://t.co/DpSBTYgQC9 Streaming live for 8 hours/day on the importance of #Access & #Choice of #SNP and how #THRworks to save lives. Starting 30 May 2022 at 13:00GMT/20:00HKT. @VSML_SA https://t.co/haI546Pf9r

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/5/22)

Happy Vape Day everyone!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vaping Saved My Life (30/5/22)

Today WVD 2022 events to be on the lookout for. Hope to see you there.

VSML will be live on the sCope Livestream on World Vape Day 2022 where we will discuss the South African vaping landscape and why vaping is critical in tackling the smoking scourge.




Monday, 30 May 2022



16:00 CAT



https://youtu.be/dZo9WyRyafM
THEN
World Vapers' Alliance
Will be live On May 30 the vaping community will be celebrating #HarmReduction. Join us to #backvaping together!



30 May



18:00 CAT



https://fb.me/e/1qWkcmkTX
#worldvapeday #wvd2022 #WorldVapeDay

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (30/5/22)

happy Vape Day !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaping Saved My Life (30/5/22)

Livestream link has changed:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (31/5/22)

and today is No Tobacco day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## thesunnypurohit (6/8/22)

In recent years, vaping has become increasingly popular as an alternative to smoking. Vaping delivers nicotine without the harmful tar and chemicals found in cigarettes, making it a safer choice for smokers who are looking to quit. In honor of World Vape day, let's take a look at the history of this popular pastime.

Vaping can trace its origins back to the 1960s, when nicotine was first delivered in the form of a vapor. However, it wasn't until 2003 that the modern e-cigarette was invented by Chinese pharmacist Hon Lik. E-cigarettes quickly gained popularity, and by 2013 there were an estimated 7 million users worldwide. Today, vaping is used by people of all ages and backgrounds as a way to relax, socialize, and even quit smoking.

So whether you're a long-time vaper or just getting started, raise your vape in celebration of World Vape day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

